# Live USB

## soban_

Interesuje mnie rozpoczecie pracy nad liveusb, chodzi mi o stworzenie systemu przenosnego na nosniku (dysku badz pendrive) - ktory bede mogl praktycznie wszedzie odpalic ze srodowiskiem graficznym. Jednak podkreslam ze nie chce instalowac livecd z gentoo na pendrive/dysku. Czy chcialby ktos rozpoczac wspolprace przy tworzeniu takiego liveusb? Chodzi mi tutaj o sprecyzowanie flag w maku. Kiedys juz bawilem sie tworzeniem wlasnego gentoo na takim pendrive, jednak nigdy nie udalo mi sie zrobic tak zeby system bootowal sie z srodowiskiem graficznym ati/nvidia. Moze ludzie ktorzy sa dluzej na forum, maja jakies rady? Jakich paczek warto uzyc? Dodam jeszcze ze chce aby system byl uzywany przy awarii systemu linuxa/windowsa posiadal skaner antywirusowy (i przy bootowaniu odpalal deamona sshd) oraz tworzyl siec wifi z wybranej karty sieciowej na haslo. Mowiac w skrocie wkladamy do komputera live-usb, obok wifi na usb bootujemy system i mozemy np z wlasnym laptopem podpiac sie pod siec i dzialac przez ssh. Jestem chetny na wszelkie propozycje wspolpracy oraz propozycje konfiguracji maka/xorga + paczki jakie nalezaloby umiescic w tym przypadku  :Wink: . Mily bylby start zdalnego pulpitu.

----------

## Belliash

wiekszosc bez sensu...

masz System RescueCD, mozesz sobie wypakowac, dograc czego Ci brak i nagrac na plyte albo wrzucic na pendrive'a. Zreszta na ichniej stronie masz opisy jak edytowac obraz i doinstalowac dodatkowe aplikacje, oraz jak go przerobic by zamiast z CD, startowal z USB...

Ze nie wspomne o tym ze distro bazuje wlasnie na Gentoo...

-1 do kreatywnosci  :Razz: 

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> wiekszosc bez sensu...
> 
> masz System RescueCD, mozesz sobie wypakowac, dograc czego Ci brak i nagrac na plyte albo wrzucic na pendrive'a. Zreszta na ichniej stronie masz opisy jak edytowac obraz i doinstalowac dodatkowe aplikacje, oraz jak go przerobic by zamiast z CD, startowal z USB...
> 
> Ze nie wspomne o tym ze distro bazuje wlasnie na Gentoo...
> ...

 

Powiedz mi czy uzywales tego i czy zadnych problemow nie ma, mi tez chodzi o mozliwosc modyfikacji i rekompilacji calego systemu. Tak zebym mogl sobie maka zdefiniowac tak jak chce, natepnie przekompilowac world i zeby dalej trybilo - chodzi mi o opracowanie uniwersalnego systemu ktory kazdy moze zmodyfikowac tak jak chce. Daje mi taka mozliowsc ten "System RescueCD" ? Do tego chcialbym kazdemu udostepnic takie "live usb" zeby ludzie mogli w nim wszystko po swojemu zmienic.

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   wiekszosc bez sensu...
> 
> masz System RescueCD, mozesz sobie wypakowac, dograc czego Ci brak i nagrac na plyte albo wrzucic na pendrive'a. Zreszta na ichniej stronie masz opisy jak edytowac obraz i doinstalowac dodatkowe aplikacje, oraz jak go przerobic by zamiast z CD, startowal z USB...
> 
> Ze nie wspomne o tym ze distro bazuje wlasnie na Gentoo...
> ...

 

nie zrobisz czegos takiego:

1) z czasem stanie sie outdated - upgrade i rekompilacja calego systemu beda przysparzaly klopotow

2) nikomu nie bedzie sie chcialo doinstalowywac wlasnych rzeczy

sciagam system rescue cd, ma sporo sterownikow, i oprogramowania, moge polaczyc sie z siecia i zainstalowac gentoo czy go zreanimowac... do niczego innego livecd nie jest mi potrzebne... bede chcial office'a to sobie knoppixa uruchomie   :Laughing: 

-1 do kratywnosci... uwazaj, bo to juz -2 w sumie  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    *Belliash wrote:*   wiekszosc bez sensu...
> 
> masz System RescueCD, mozesz sobie wypakowac, dograc czego Ci brak i nagrac na plyte albo wrzucic na pendrive'a. Zreszta na ichniej stronie masz opisy jak edytowac obraz i doinstalowac dodatkowe aplikacje, oraz jak go przerobic by zamiast z CD, startowal z USB...
> 
> Ze nie wspomne o tym ze distro bazuje wlasnie na Gentoo...
> ...

 

Tak, ale jak chcesz poruszac sie dajmy na to po uczelni i jednak miec wlasny system to chce, aby emerge dzialalo samo w sobie, a nie uzywac jakis pakietow juz przez kogos proponowanych w dodatku nie moge wybrac flag ktorych chce uzywac. Dla Ciebie moze byc bez sensu jak utf8 po polsku z man'em, co nie zmienia faktu ze dla kogos moze miec sens  :Wink: . Zas jesli chodzi o upgrade to ja sam bede go robic, jak ktos bedzie chcial zmodyfikowac to live-usb to prosze bardzo - jednak upgrade bedzie musial robic sam (jednak dzieki temu zyska wlasne ustawianie flag).

----------

## Belliash

 :Laughing:  tyle Ci powiem....

P.S. na uczelnie biore laptopa - mam tam 'wlasny system' jak to ujales...

poza tym jakbys chcial tak, jak mowisz to musialbys miec mozliwosc zapisu na USB, a to by sie wiazalo ze spadkiem predkosci (pendrive trzeba przeformatowac w innym FS) oraz spadkiem zywotnosci urzadzenia...

ogolnie to juz nie chce tego komentowac... boje sie Twojej kolejnej odpowiedzi  :Cool:  nie chce umrzec ze smiechu  :Laughing: 

=======================

niech jakis moderator zamknie lepiej ten temat  :Wink: 

To forum poswiecone Gentoo, nie jakims bezsensownym samorobkom...

----------

## SlashBeast

@Belliash ja rozumiem o co Ci chodzi ale zeby odrazu zamykac temat? Imho lepiej wyslac go do OTW i niech sie dzieje co chce. Ostatnio sie jakis strasznie bojowy zrobiles.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> @Belliash ja rozumiem o co Ci chodzi ale zeby odrazu zamykac temat? Imho lepiej wyslac go do OTW i niech sie dzieje co chce. Ostatnio sie jakis strasznie bojowy zrobiles.

 

jak na forum pojawil sie watek o problemie z sabayonem, to zostal zamkniety... w_koncu sabayon to tez poniekad gentoo... idac tym tropem ten watek takze powinien zostac zamkniety  :Wink:  Ale decyzje zostawmy moderatorom ...

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## sebas86

Bez przesady. Jeśli ktoś chce robić własne liveCD/liveUSB to proszę bardzo, chociaż również uważam, że to marnowanie zasobów.

----------

## gexcite

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie zrobisz czegos takiego:
> 
> 1) z czasem stanie sie outdated - upgrade i rekompilacja calego systemu beda przysparzaly klopotow
> ...

 

Nie do końca jestem w stanie się z tym zgodzić.

1. Właśnie mam tak zrobione i mogę sobie w każdej chwili zaktualizować. Wrzucam tylko nowy obraz na pena i gotowe

2. Być_może, ale jak robisz to dla siebie to co innego

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poza tym jakbys chcial tak, jak mowisz to musialbys miec mozliwosc zapisu na USB, a to by sie wiazalo ze spadkiem predkosci (pendrive trzeba przeformatowac w innym FS) oraz spadkiem zywotnosci urzadzenia... 
> 
> 

 

Zależy jak się do tego podejdzie. Ja sobie "ciapnąłem" dwie partycje na penie. Pierwsza fat - tam jest Live, druga ext3 - automatycznie montowania przy starcie jako /home. Zachowują się wszelkie zmiany w konfiguracji, nawet trochę danych można przechować

Według mnie to pomysł nie taki całkiem do bani. Ja sobie coś takiego zrobiłem i bardzo sobie chwalę.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  tyle Ci powiem....
> 
> P.S. na uczelnie biore laptopa - mam tam 'wlasny system' jak to ujales...
> 
> poza tym jakbys chcial tak, jak mowisz to musialbys miec mozliwosc zapisu na USB, a to by sie wiazalo ze spadkiem predkosci (pendrive trzeba przeformatowac w innym FS) oraz spadkiem zywotnosci urzadzenia...
> ...

 

Belliash:

Tez posiadam wlasnego laptopa, nie rozumiem Twoich wypowiedzi czasami. Przykre jest to ze osoba z tak duzym doswiadczeniem ktora moglaby duzo pomoc kieruje mysli ku 2 opcjom:

1 - jestes n00bem, wiec Twoje pytania sa kategori D.

2 - Po co? Po co komu?

Co do 1, kazdy od czegos zaczyna, u nas w PJWSTK jest najmlodsza kobieta ktora ma doctorat z informatyki. Ostatnio doszedlem z nia do wniosku ze "im osoba jest w czyms lepsza, tym skromniejsza".

Zas jesli chodzi o punkt 2, po co zyjesz? - w koncu i tak umrzesz. Mozna wszystko sprowadzic do takiego punktu widzenia.

Moja osobista prosba, nie pisz na temat tych 2 puntkow jesli zrozumiales co mam na mysli. Jesli nie pomagasz, to prosze nie komentuj bo tylko marnujesz swoj czas jak i moj/nasz - czytalnikow.

Z drugiej strony bylbym bardzo wdzieczny jakbys pomagal na forum, bo wierze ze napewno posiadasz ogromna wiedze, troche wloz w to optymizmu. 

Co do sugestii zwiazanej z live-usb, jakies sugestie? Z gory dziekuje. A i jeszcze nie musi to byc pendrive, ja mysle tez o dyskach przenosnych wiec forme "uszkodzenia pendriva" mozna odrauz zignorowac - bo nie na tym chce sie skupic. Jesli chodzi zas o update (emerge -avquDN world) na stabilnym - bo jak juz wspomnialem robilem takie wlasne Live-usb, nie bylo zadnych problemow. A przynajmniej nie bylo, tak powaznych zeby upgradu nie udalo sie do konca zrobic. Konkretniej brzmi moje pytanie, jak ustawic uniwersalnie grafike/dziwke, tak zeby przy starcie znajdywalo sprzeta ;P. Czy istnieje taki program? Czekam tez na propozycje zwiazane z przydatnymi paczkami do naprawiania komputerow/uzywania jako liveusb - kazda sugestia jest mile widziana  :Wink: 

@gexcite - pokazac mozesz swojego maka, ewentualnie programy jakie zainstalowales. Ja rowniez mysle o opublikowaniu takiego live-usb zeby kazdy mogl je dostosowac do swoich potrzeb + aktulizowac takowe. Oczywiscie wszystko dalej zawarte pod nazwa Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

pomysl po co Ci live usb?

masz laptopa? masz... masz na nim gentoo? masz... i bedziesz uzywal tego z pendriva a nie tego z dysku? Nie rozsmieszaj mnie... Po to mam w laptopie dysk, by miec na nim gentoo i go uzywac... wiec po co mi live usb? Chyba tylko do reanimacji.... a do tego wystarczy mi system rescue cd...

i to ze znalazles na tym forum 1 entuzjaste takiego pomyslu, to wcale nie oznacza ze jest on rewelacyjny i przydatny...

Poza tym:

ad 1: Nigdy nie uwazalem Cie za nooba... mowie tylko ze ten pomysl jest poroniony...

ad 2: Nie po co zyc, skoro i tak umrzesz.... tylko po co na nowo odkrywac kolo, skoro juz istnieje  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> pomysl po co Ci live usb?
> 
> masz laptopa? masz... masz na nim gentoo? masz... i bedziesz uzywal tego z pendriva a nie tego z dysku? Nie rozsmieszaj mnie... Po to mam w laptopie dysk, by miec na nim gentoo i go uzywac... wiec po co mi live usb? Chyba tylko do reanimacji.... a do tego wystarczy mi system rescue cd...
> 
> i to ze znalazles na tym forum 1 entuzjaste takiego pomyslu, to wcale nie oznacza ze jest on rewelacyjny i przydatny...
> ...

 

Ale wiesz ja wnioskuje nie tylko po tym forum tym pomysle i po tych komenatrzach wyzej. Czytalem pare wypowiedzi Twoich i to byla uwaga ogolna.

Po prostu chce zwiekszyc swoje doswiadczenie w instalowaniu uniwersalnego Gentoo - "na kazdy sprzet" jednoczesnie pomoc troche innym. Znam pare osob ktorym instalacja Gentoo sprawia problem, a jednak chcieliby zaczac uzywac tego systemu bo im sie podoba - wiec niechce mi sie kazdemu z osobna je instalowac. Niech sami doprowadza je do formy uzytkowej, z reszta takie konfigi zawsze sie przydadza. Ostatnio czytalem ze miales problem z karta graficzna, niechcialbys sam przetestowac jej z nowo upgradowanym gentoo na nim jej? Bys odrazu wiedzial czy dziala czy nie. Tylko prosze nie pisz, ze osoby takie beda sie wypowiadac na forum - ktore beda uzywac takiego czegos i pisac glupoty ze nie dziala. Bo nie w tym rzecz, zauwaz ze podejscie do uzytkownika wszystko zmienia - jesli bedziesz agresywny to nikt na Gentoo/linuxa nie bedzie sie pisac. Zas jesli bedziesz ludzi przekonywac, oswajac z systemem to uzytkownikow bedzie coraz wiecej. Zgodzisz sie chyba ze to jest na reke? - Byc moze nie, bo znowu napiszesz ze bedzie pelno n00bow na forum.

Ja nie uwazam ze rewelacyjny ten pomysl tak na marginesie. Chce po prostu zaczac cos robic pozytywnego w stone Gentoo. Bo sam czuje taka potrzebe i chce naprawde dac cos tej wspanialej dytrybucji. Sam poczuwam sie do takiej odpowiedzialnosci  :Wink: 

Wracajac do tematu prosze o jakies pliki, ewentualnie paczki ktore ulatwia mi zadanie.

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Polish OTW.

----------

## soban_

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Polish OTW.

 

My mistake.

----------

## Belliash

uniwersalne gentoo != wlasne gentoo

wlasne gentoo ma sterownik do karty nvidii z akceleracja i nie posiada innych bo niesa potrzebne a uniwersalne wspiera kazda jedna... zreszta nie chce sie juz wiecej na ten temat wypowiadac, bo tylko sie powtarzam...

Ale z innej beczki:

Po co mam testowac grafe na nowo upgradowanym gentoo, jak to ujales? Skoro wczoraj robilem u siebie emerge --sync && emerge -uDN world? Posiadam najnowszego xorga 1.6.902, czy jak mu tam bylo + najnowsze sterowniki? Po zatym skad mam wiedziec ze to nie wina gentoo? Bo moze testowalem jeszcze na Sabayonie, Archu i Ubuntu? I skad ostatecznie wiem ze to wina sterow nvidii? Bo wszystko na nie wskazuje a tricki zaproponowane przez osoby pracujace dla tej korporacji rozwiazuja problem...

I to wszystko bez Twojego LiveUSB....

I dodam jeszcze jedno, ... Ktos nie umie zainstalwoac gentoo a bedize umial je zaktualizowac? Nie wierz w cuda... Na glownym, polskim forum masz watek w ktorym autor pisze ze instalowal gentoo sam, 2 tygodnie temu, po uplywie tego czasu zrobil synca, update i 'rozwalil' sobie system.... W moim odczuciu jest to kolejny dowod na to ze takie cudo nie ma prawa bytu... Mozesz zrobic LiveUSB w ktorym bedziesz mial wszystko czego trzeba... Ale to i tak bedzie zwykle livecd przerzucone na USB... nawet jezeli nie uzyjesz squashfs, tylko przeformatujesz pendriva w ext3... kompilacja czegokolwiek bedzie kilku(nastu) krotnie wolniejsza niz w normalnej, typowej instalacji!

Jedyny plus jaki w tym widze to to, ze pendrive'a moge wziasc wszedzie i zawsze - wsadzic go np w kieszen  :Wink:  Ale to moge zrobic z kazdym jednym livecd - przezucic na pendriva, a tutaj wybor mam spory - moge nawet knoppixa wrzucic na USB  :Smile: 

Jakikolwiek sens ma to chyba tylko wylacznie w celach edukacyjnych...

----------

## soban_

Nie tylko, powiedzmy chcesz uzywac nmapa do skanowania protow. Jest ono na livecd z gentoo? W dodatku mozesz pliki konfiguracyjne zmieniac/edytowac wg wlasnego widzi-misa. Ewentualnie wywalac zbedne paczki. Nie mowiac juz o tym ze na livecd z gentoo nawet gdy je nagrasz na usb to nie masz prawa zapisu z czego wynika ze nie odpalisz emerge. A co do ludzi ktorzy nie potrafia zrobic emerge --sync / czy tam eix-sync + emerge -vquDN world to sie nie zgodze. Przykladem moze byc pain, ktoremu postawilem gentoo. Nie raz juz robil emerge world gdy sie oswoil z systemem, mial tylko problem na poczatku podczas instalacji - z reszta jak kazdy uzytkownik ktory pierwszy raz bierze gentoo do reki. No chyba ze ktos naprawde posiada ogromna wiedze na temat linuxa i jest oczytany z fdiskiem itp - w skrocie /etc + konsola linuxowa jest znana jak wlasna kieszen. A co do powolnego dzialania to sie nie zgodze, mam juz takie liveusb uzywalem go nawet na 20gb pendrive, powiem tylko tyle ze system sie szybciej ladowal niz z normalnego dysku - ze wzlgedu na szybka pamiec flashowa.

uniwersalne gentoo != wlasne gentoo, racja jednak po modyfikacji paczek + konfigow = wlasne gentoo. Jednak tutaj mi raczej chodzilo o wlasne w sensie ze bierzesz to w kieszen, idzisz np do kumpla ktory ma ubuntu/debiana, ladujesz gentoo i pokazujesz jak sie na nim pracuje. To jeden z wielu przykladow, takie liveUSB moze sluzyc do naprawiania komputera. Dajmy na to wkladasz na USB wifi startujesz, tworzy liveusb wlasna siec na wifi + sshd, gdzie mozesz sie podpiac i masz gotowa konsole/zdalny pulpit laptopem - dzieki czemu mozesz naprawiac komputera korzystajac z wlasnego laptopa - nie skupiajac sie na skonfigurowaniu sieci wifi. Kolejny jeden z wielu przykladow moglbym dlugo wymieniac. Nie mowiac juz ze mozesz z tego chrootowac wlasny komputer, postawic komus gentoo posiadajac podreczne wlasne notatki, trzymac na tym projekty, modyfikowac.... i robic z tym co Ci sie podoba, bez sciagania stage, konfigurowania plikow - jednym slowem nie musisz od poczatku zaczynac stawiac gentoo na takim przenosnym dysku/pendrive. Ja raczej preferuje dyski z tego powodu ze sa bardziej wytrzymale na usb  :Razz: . I to wszystko na jednym pendrive, bo po co nosic z soba livecd: ubuntu, debiana, knopixa, mandrivy, gentoo. Powiem wiecej, robisz w domu sobie backup - wlasnego liveusb, przychodzisz do kumpla eksperymentujesz z konfigami zeby mu wszystko dzialalo - bez uszkodzenia jakiegos systemu podczas instajacji, zapisujesz konfigi i przystepujesz do instalacji Gentoo juz z gotowym zestwem dzialajacych konfigow. Dzieki czemu omijasz instalowanie jakis zbednych paczek przez co moze powstac jakis konflikt itp - chyba kazdy z nas tworzac pierwszy raz wlasne konfigi do komputera zrobil sobie balagan w gentoo i decydowal sie na reinstalacje. Po czym wracasz do domu przywracasz buckupa i wszyscy sa szczesliwi i zadowoleni. Owszem moglbys cos takiego osiagnac poprzez robienie backup'ow u takiego delikwenta i co chwila przywracac system. Jednak tutaj wchodzi tez w gre czas. Czy tez delikwent sam sobie instaluje gentoo, majac juz gotowe dzialajace konfigi - ktore moze zywcem skopiowac jesli nie potrafi lepszych wygenerowac/czy tez zrobic.

----------

## Belliash

 *gexcite wrote:*   

> Wrzucam tylko nowy obraz na pena i gotowe

 

jak nie uzyjesz obrazu, to po miesiacu Ci ten pendrive padnie   :Cool:  Poza tym na livecd mozesz korzystac z emerge i portage oraz doinstalowac program... Nic nie stoi tez na przeszkodzie bys doinstalowal ten program zanim umiescisz obraz na pendrivie...

kolejna kwestia eksperymentowania z konfigami - od tego sa autokonfiguratory... nie wspomne o tym ze taki plik mozesz wyedytowac i zresetowac serwer czy demona.

i na koniec propo wifi... w laptopie masz przeciez zintegrowana radiowke - to taka oczywist oczywistosc i standard jak to ze masz w nim dysk twardy... Ew mozesz podlaczyc 2 na USB, a uwtorzenie ad-hoc to kwestia minuty, moze 2 Pomijam fakt ze znacznie lepiej by sie to robilo po lanie - a sieciowke standardu min 10/100 rowniez napewno Twoj laptop posiada. Nie widze zatem nawet sensu korzystania z zewnetrznego dongla wifi  :Idea:  Masz koputer - ma albo sieciowke albo wifi - odpowiednio laczysz z laptopem... kazde livecd ma ssh, Twoje Gentoo na pewno tez...

Nie juz dalej brnac w ten temat, ale nie ma takiej rzeczy ktorej nie daloby sie zrobic bez uzycia Twojego LiveUSB... i jak juz wielokrotnie wspominalem jedyny atut takiego rozwiazania jaki widze to to, ze moge zrobic wlasne LiveCD, oparte np na SysRescueCd, dograc co mi sie zywnie podoba i wrzucic na pendriva zamiast USB, tak by bylo to wygodniej zabrac wszedzie ze soba...

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *gexcite wrote:*   Wrzucam tylko nowy obraz na pena i gotowe 
> 
> jak nie uzyjesz obrazu, to po miesiacu Ci ten pendrive padnie   Poza tym na livecd mozesz korzystac z emerge i portage oraz doinstalowac program... Nic nie stoi tez na przeszkodzie bys doinstalowal ten program zanim umiescisz obraz na pendrivie...
> 
> kolejna kwestia eksperymentowania z konfigami - od tego sa autokonfiguratory... nie wspomne o tym ze taki plik mozesz wyedytowac i zresetowac serwer czy demona.
> ...

 

Dysk przenonsy od tego jest. Chodz mi o to ze bootujesz swoje liveusb np na PC z wlozonym wifi. Wszystko co wybierasz to boot z USB, on tworzy serwer sieci wifi. Gdzie Ty spokojnie mozesz dzialac z poziomu swojego laptopa nie musisz zajmowac sie konfiguracja sieci/sieciowki itp. To jeden z wielu przykladow. Juz nie mowiac o tym ze przy tworzeniu takiego liveUSB mozna sie duzo nauczyc...

----------

## Belliash

z plyty tez zabootuje system i jezeli tylko bedzie sterownik do sieciowki, to stworze ad-hoc i nawiaze polaczenie bezprzewodowe... wszystko tak jak mowisz... jedyna roznica ze zawartosc cd przerzucasz na dysk usb... ot co...

jak nie skorzystasz z obrazu tylko 'wypakowane' distro wrzucisz na pendrive to tak na prawde nic na tym nie zyskasz a tylko stracisz

- mniejsza zytownosc urzadzenia

- mniejsza predkosc po przeformatowaniu

po zatym myslisz ze ile bedzie trwala kompilacja na urzadzeniu ktore ma 3MB/s zapisu i 6MB/s odczytu max? Szczegolnie przy kompilacji gdzie bedziesz jednoczesnie odczytywal i zapisywal?

natomiast po wrzuceniu na obraz:

+ dodatkowa kompresja

+ szybsze uruchamianie (nie trzeba formatowac)

+ dluzsza zywotnosc

+ o wiele szybsza kompilacja

- mozliwosc kompilacji uzalezniona od ilosci RAMu

Nawet kolega wyzej pisal, ze korzysta z podobnego rozwiazania, ale w obrazie wrzuconym na pendrive'a - ale to nadal zwykle livecd wrzucone na usb... jak juz pisalem - nie widze sensu by takie cos robic, moge przerzucic dowolne livecd na usb (wczesniej dogrywajac co mi sie zywnie podoba) - POMIJAM CELE EDUKACYJNE!

----------

## sebas86

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> jak juz pisalem - nie widze sensu by takie cos robic, moge przerzucic dowolne livecd na usb (wczesniej dogrywajac co mi sie zywnie podoba) - POMIJAM CELE EDUKACYJNE!

  Napęd optyczny jest upierdliwy jeśli w losowych odstępach czasu musi coś odczytać, przy okazji skutecznie zmniejszając prędkość. Losowe dostępny w obrębie nośnika także są szybsze.

 Każdy komputer ma zazwyczaj więcej niż jeden port USB ale rzadko więcej niż jeden napęd optyczny.

 Nie każde urządzenie jest wyposażone w napęd optyczny.

 Pamięć półprzewodnikowa jest poręczniejsza, bardziej przenośna i odporniejsza na zniszczenie.

 Na live CD nie dopiszesz dodatkowych danych.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> - mniejsza zytownosc urzadzenia

  Minimalnie mniejsza - jeśli liczyć cykle pełny zapis dystrybucji na nośniku, zresztą do tego to jest. Przy optycznym nośniku nawet wielokrotnego zapisu jest to i tak o kilka rzędów więcej.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> - mniejsza predkosc po przeformatowaniu

  Możesz rozszerzyć ten temat, jeśli dobrze rozumiem, spadek wydajności osiągniemy także po zapisaniu czegokolwiek na nośniku.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> po zatym myslisz ze ile bedzie trwala kompilacja na urzadzeniu ktore ma 3MB/s zapisu i 6MB/s odczytu max? Szczegolnie przy kompilacji gdzie bedziesz jednoczesnie odczytywal i zapisywal?

  Czasami przydałoby się mieć coś na teraz a nie na jutro (wrócę do domu, przebuduję, wypalę/wgram). Z drugiej strony nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby co jakiś czas przebudować na komputerze i potem wrzucić nowy kopię na nośnik.

Przepraszam za ewentualne powielenia wypowiedzi, które padły wcześniej, ale po prostu przesadziliście w tym wątku.  :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

sebas86 - rozumiem Cie, ale Ty mnie nie  :Wink: 

Ja nie porownuje livecd vs liveusb, a kwestie wrzucenia livecd na USB (obraz np squashfs) a instalacje na USB (jak na dysku twardym - ext3 na pendrivie)...

Bo autor watku uparl sie ze chce zrobic liveusb, ale nie kozystac z obrazu (np squashfs), bo to wedlug Niego uniemozliwi instalowanie dodatkowych pakietow.

Wiec wymianiam minusy takiego rozwiazania:

- po przeformatowaniu pendriva na ext3 spadnie jego wydajnosc

- ciagly odczyt i zapis zniszczy pendriva szybciej niz plyte CD (o wiele szybciej niz gdyby byl tam obraz na FAT) - pendrivy nie sa do tego przeznaczone

 itp itd... nie bede tego powtarzal, bo jest w poprzednim poscie...

Autor chce zrobic liveusb, ktore mozna dowolnie modyfikowac, tylko ze bez squasha to sie mija z celem bo nawet kompilacja czegos na urzadzeniu ktore ma odczyt/zapis odpowiednio 3 i 6 MB/s mija sie z celem, bo wydluzy sie ZNACZNIE!  Szybciej bym rozpakowal squashfs, dogral na dysku i zbudowal nowy obraz - uwierz mi  :Wink:  Pomijam fakt ze wystarczyloby dograc i zrobic nowy obraz bo kopie, taka rozpakowana z pewnoscia trzymalbym caly czas na dysku  :Wink:  Natomiast jakbys pilnie potrzebowal czegos, czego nie masz w systemie to spokojnie mozesz skorzystac z emerge, skompilowac i zainstalowac w RAMie .... a gdy wrocisz do domu - w wolnej chwili dograc, zbudowac nowy obraz i podmienic na flashu by bylo na przyszlosc...

Tylko ze takie rozwiazanie to nic innego jak zwykle livecd wrzucone na usb... po co robic kolejne livecd? Skoro mamy np swietnego system rescue cd? na moje oko racjonalny argument to wylacznie cel edukacyjny...

----------

## soban_

Jak zwykle Belliash pierwiastek prawdy lezy po Twojej stronie, pierwiastek po mojej. O ile sieciowka taka bedzie dzialac...no wlasnie to jest pytanie - dodac tez trzeba ze musisz ja skonfigurowac. Jakby ktos kupil sobie wifi na usb, to chyba zgodzisz sie ze majac to spiete z liveUSB, jest wygodniej odpalic system po prostu zbootowac go a on sam wszystko ustawi. W dodatku nie musisz sie meczyc ze sterownikami nie mowiac juz o tworzeniu sieci, odpalenie deamona sshd, passwd itp. Do tego tak jak Ci mowilem, mozesz na tym miec wlasne projekty. Czyz nie jest to piekna perspektywa? Masz wlasny system pod reka, wszedzie. Uwierz mi tez na slowo uzywalem takiego pendrvia i dysku przenosnego - co do pendriva naprawde zdumiewajaca byla predkosc z jaka podnosil leb kernel + xdm. Co do kompilacji nie bylo takich problemow, wlasciwie robilo sie wszystko tak samo jak na dysku - tyle ze naprawde szybciej, moze masz racje, kompilacja troche dluzej trwala - ale naprawde nigdy nie zwrocilem na to az takiej uwagi. Z czego mozesz wnioskowac iz byla szybka.

Co do celow edykacyjnych, to nie tylko - mysle ze mozna fajnie sie bawic przy budowie takiego systemu  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

jaka konfiguracja?

ifconfig eth0 <IP> netmask <MASKA>

route add default gw <BRAMA>

to strasznie duzo....

a jak bede chcial wrzucic livecd (jakiekolwiek) na 'liveusb spiete z wifi' to proste ze zadbam o to by mial odpowiedni sterownik...

Nie zebym byl chamski - ale cos mi sie zdaje ze nie zrozumiesz tego, nie wiedzac co to load average... A to sa podstawy...

Przypominasz mi dawnego kolege z roku ktory chcial ze mna wspolnie programowac...i wszystkie byloby pieknie ladnie gdyby nie spytal co to cout (C++)  :Laughing: 

EOT - bo to sie robi zalosne

----------

## soban_

Masz racje, trzeba zaczac precyzowac wypowiedzi, nie skupiac sie nad sensem. Ja widze w tym sens, mozna wszyskto tak zargumentowac. Moim zdaniem mozna nawet nie instalowac Gentoo na dysku, bo przeciez mozna skorzystac z livecd, bo jaki ma sens instlowanie tego na dysku skoro emerge dziala?  :Wink: 

"Nie zebym byl chamski - ale cos mi sie zdaje ze nie zrozumiesz tego, nie wiedzac co to load average... A to sa podstawy... 

Przypominasz mi dawnego kolege z roku ktory chcial ze mna wspolnie programowac...i wszystkie byloby pieknie ladnie gdyby nie spytal co to cout (C++) " bez komentarza  :Wink:  porownanie jak piernik do wiatraka, nie chce wczynac kolejnej klutni.

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Masz racje, trzeba zaczac precyzowac wypowiedzi, nie skupiac sie nad sensem. Ja widze w tym sens, mozna wszyskto tak zargumentowac. Moim zdaniem mozna nawet nie instalowac Gentoo na dysku, bo przeciez mozna skorzystac z livecd, bo jaki ma sens instlowanie tego na dysku skoro emerge dziala? 

 

 :Laughing: 

chociazby taki ze bede mogl skorzystac z jedynego napedu, nic nie bedzie mi blokowac portu USB pod ktory moge podlaczyc cos innego a dysk twardy bedzie najszybszy ze wszystkich rozwiazan....

----------

## sebas86

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Bo autor watku uparl sie ze chce zrobic liveusb, ale nie kozystac z obrazu (np squashfs), bo to wedlug Niego uniemozliwi instalowanie dodatkowych pakietow.

 Może autor wątku nie wie po prostu o rozwiązaniach pokroju unionfs.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Wiec wymianiam minusy takiego rozwiazania:
> 
> 1) po przeformatowaniu pendriva na ext3 spadnie jego wydajnosc
> 
> 2) ciagly odczyt i zapis zniszczy pendriva szybciej niz plyte CD (o wiele szybciej niz gdyby byl tam obraz na FAT) - pendrivy nie sa do tego przeznaczone
> ...

 

1) ok, 2) ok, odczyt nie niszczy nośnika, a do nośnika CD nie da się dograć. Jeśli zaś mówimy o wielokrotnie nagrywanych nośnikach przy rozsądnym użytkowaniu pamięci flash na pewno przetrwa dłużej. Zresztą autor pewnie ma na myśli elastyczny system, którego nie będzie się tak intensywnie używało jak systemu na normalnym dysku. Przynajmniej ja bym tak z tego nie korzystał. Pomysł jak dla mnie pod tym względem bardzo fajny - odwiedzam kogoś, chcę coś pokazać ale się okazuje, że warto dograć to i tamto, przy pomocy emerge dużo łatwiej to zrobić, no i zostaje na trwałe na nośniku, a nawet dograć głupie ustawienia to nie problem i dużo lepsze niż trzymanie CD + usb na dane modyfikowalne. Poza tym jak będziesz używał pamięci flash, na którym jest obraz i dogrywasz na jego końcu intensywnie nowe dane zjedzie się tak samo szybko jak dogrywając te same dane do systemu plików, mały wpływ ma system plików, ale zapewne jest to coś co da się poprawić.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Autor chce zrobic liveusb, ktore mozna dowolnie modyfikowac, tylko ze bez squasha to sie mija z celem bo nawet kompilacja czegos na urzadzeniu ktore ma odczyt/zapis odpowiednio 3 i 6 MB/s mija sie z celem, bo wydluzy sie ZNACZNIE!  Szybciej bym rozpakowal squashfs, dogral na dysku i zbudowal nowy obraz - uwierz mi  Pomijam fakt ze wystarczyloby dograc i zrobic nowy obraz bo kopie, taka rozpakowana z pewnoscia trzymalbym caly czas na dysku 

  Pomijasz także fakt, że nie masz gdzie tego zrobić - w końcu możesz użyć tego nośnika na innej maszynie.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Natomiast jakbys pilnie potrzebowal czegos, czego nie masz w systemie to spokojnie mozesz skorzystac z emerge, skompilowac i zainstalowac w RAMie .... a gdy wrocisz do domu - w wolnej chwili dograc, zbudowac nowy obraz i podmienic na flashu by bylo na przyszlosc...

  Pilnie raczej wyklucza w wolnej chwili. Poza tym negujesz funkcjonalność czegoś do czego nie potrafisz znaleźć zastosowania.  :Wink: 

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Tylko ze takie rozwiazanie to nic innego jak zwykle livecd wrzucone na usb... po co robic kolejne livecd? Skoro mamy np swietnego system rescue cd? na moje oko racjonalny argument to wylacznie cel edukacyjny...

 

No dobrze, więc niech będzie cel edukacyjny i autor przy okazji podzieli się spostrzeżeniami. Niech to będzie nawet kolejne, niemal bajt bajt identyczne z innymi livecd, w którym autor doda jedynie obsługę unionfs lub realizuje swoje założenia, z pewnością komuś się przyda, a i sam z chęcią zrobiłbym sobie takiego pędraka na wszelki wypadek, lecz brakuje osobiście mi czasu na przygotowanie czegoś takiego.

Wracając jeszcze do  *Quote:*   

>  bo to wedlug Niego uniemozliwi instalowanie dodatkowych pakietow

  i  *Quote:*   

> bo nawet kompilacja czegos na urzadzeniu ktore ma odczyt/zapis odpowiednio 3 i 6 MB/s mija sie z celem, bo wydluzy sie ZNACZNIE!

  oraz  *Quote:*   

> mozesz skorzystac z emerge, skompilowac i zainstalowac w RAMie ....

 

Możesz utworzyć tempa w RAM-ie, skompilować a następnie zainstalować na pendrajwie. Jest szybko, nie dewastuje biednego pędraka i dane są trwałe.

Ze swojej strony mogę dodać odnośnie głównego tematu, że w drzewie są paczki do budowy livecd. Można wykorzystać więc znane rozwiązanie z tworzeniem obrazu, wgraniem na flaszkę i dopięcie wspomnianego modułu do obsługi unionfs. Jeśli natomiast autor chce rozwiązanie z partycją to nie wiem czy ubuntu nie robi w ten sposób. Kiedyś partycjonowałem pena specjalnie pod instalkę Ubuntu ale nie pamiętam co on tam fizycznie zapisywał, równie dobrze mógł to być obraz. Warto jednak na to rzucić okiem, na pewno będzie to dobry punkt do rozpoczęcia poszukiwań.

----------

## Belliash

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   Bo autor watku uparl sie ze chce zrobic liveusb, ale nie kozystac z obrazu (np squashfs), bo to wedlug Niego uniemozliwi instalowanie dodatkowych pakietow. Może autor wątku nie wie po prostu o rozwiązaniach pokroju unionfs.

 

A o czym ja w kolko trabie?  :Wink: 

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   Wiec wymianiam minusy takiego rozwiazania:
> 
> 1) po przeformatowaniu pendriva na ext3 spadnie jego wydajnosc
> 
> 2) ciagly odczyt i zapis zniszczy pendriva szybciej niz plyte CD (o wiele szybciej niz gdyby byl tam obraz na FAT) - pendrivy nie sa do tego przeznaczone
> ...

 

Inaczej... Sytuacja z zycia wzieta... Mialem pendrive'a ktory mial odczyt i zapis odpowienio na poziomie ~16 i ~10 MB/s... Gdy przeformatowalem go na ext3 predkosci te spadly odpowienio do ~5 i ~2MB/s -> widac roznice? Kingston DataTraveler jakby ktos pytal. 8GB mozna kupic za 40 pare zlotych - wiec wydaje sie atrakcyjne. Ale w tym przypadku formatowanie nie wchodzi w rachube... Dalej. mamy na pendrivie obraz - a wiec jest tylko do odczytu, a wszelkie rzeczy ktore podczas startu i innych operacji sa zapisywane na penie przechowywane sa w RAMie - takie oepracje odczyt zapis niszcza pamiec flash. Mozesz powiedziec ze podmontuje sie odpowiednie mejsca w RAMie tak by w nim zapisywal a z pena sformatowanego jako ext3 wylacznie odczytywal - rodzi sie pytanie po co? Korzystajac z obrazu otrzymujemy to samo a zyskujemy a) szybkosc b) miejsce (dzieki kompresji obrazu). A majac takeigo 'wolnego' pendrive'a ktory ma odczyt na poziomie ~16MB/s otrzymujemy szybszy nosnik niz plyta CD - 52x to 7600KB/s jak sie nie myle (a nie myle sie prawie na pewno), a dzisiejsze napedy maja srednio max 48x CD...

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   Autor chce zrobic liveusb, ktore mozna dowolnie modyfikowac, tylko ze bez squasha to sie mija z celem bo nawet kompilacja czegos na urzadzeniu ktore ma odczyt/zapis odpowiednio 3 i 6 MB/s mija sie z celem, bo wydluzy sie ZNACZNIE!  Szybciej bym rozpakowal squashfs, dogral na dysku i zbudowal nowy obraz - uwierz mi  Pomijam fakt ze wystarczyloby dograc i zrobic nowy obraz bo kopie, taka rozpakowana z pewnoscia trzymalbym caly czas na dysku   Pomijasz także fakt, że nie masz gdzie tego zrobić - w końcu możesz użyć tego nośnika na innej maszynie.

 

Chodzilo mi oto, ze aby dograc to na stale ...

Jak cos potrzebujemy teraz nagle... pilnie... to instalujemy w RAMie - ja tak czasem robie... uruchamiam ubuntu livecd i apt-get install git-core, bo potrzebuje git aby ruszyc repozytorium funtoo (http://funtoo.org/en/articles/funtoo/quick-install-howto/) - po resecie znika... jak potrzebuje to instaluje jeszcze raz... Wracam do domu, mam wolna chwile, na dysku rozpakowany unionfs czy squashfs... chroot, emerge git, kompresja, podmieniam na pendrive obraz i po krzyku  :Wink: 

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   Natomiast jakbys pilnie potrzebowal czegos, czego nie masz w systemie to spokojnie mozesz skorzystac z emerge, skompilowac i zainstalowac w RAMie .... a gdy wrocisz do domu - w wolnej chwili dograc, zbudowac nowy obraz i podmienic na flashu by bylo na przyszlosc...  Pilnie raczej wyklucza w wolnej chwili. Poza tym negujesz funkcjonalność czegoś do czego nie potrafisz znaleźć zastosowania. 

 

Wyjasnilem to powyzej (mam nadzieje)...

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   Tylko ze takie rozwiazanie to nic innego jak zwykle livecd wrzucone na usb... po co robic kolejne livecd? Skoro mamy np swietnego system rescue cd? na moje oko racjonalny argument to wylacznie cel edukacyjny... 
> 
> No dobrze, więc niech będzie cel edukacyjny i autor przy okazji podzieli się spostrzeżeniami. Niech to będzie nawet kolejne, niemal bajt bajt identyczne z innymi livecd, w którym autor doda jedynie obsługę unionfs lub realizuje swoje założenia, z pewnością komuś się przyda, a i sam z chęcią zrobiłbym sobie takiego pędraka na wszelki wypadek, lecz brakuje osobiście mi czasu na przygotowanie czegoś takiego.

 

Chodzi mi oto, ze nie widze sensu tworzyc tego od zera w innych celach niz edukacyjne... Masz swietne Pentoo czy SystemRescueCD... wystarczy wypakowac, zmodyfikwoac wedlug wlasnych upodoban i wrzucic na pendrive  :Wink: 

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Wracając jeszcze do  *Quote:*    bo to wedlug Niego uniemozliwi instalowanie dodatkowych pakietow  i  *Quote:*   bo nawet kompilacja czegos na urzadzeniu ktore ma odczyt/zapis odpowiednio 3 i 6 MB/s mija sie z celem, bo wydluzy sie ZNACZNIE!  oraz  *Quote:*   mozesz skorzystac z emerge, skompilowac i zainstalowac w RAMie .... 
> 
> Możesz utworzyć tempa w RAM-ie, skompilować a następnie zainstalować na pendrajwie. Jest szybko, nie dewastuje biednego pędraka i dane są trwałe.

 

To juz bym chyba wolal squashfs + system pakowania tego co bylo w RAMie... Tak jak pisalem w ubuntu mozna zainstalowac cos w RAMie... gdzie jest to co jest w RAMie? Na plycie oczywiscie  :Wink:  Obraz wypakowywany do ramdysku, tak? Wiec mozna z ramdysku zrobic nowy obraz i podmienic na pendrivie...

----------

## sebas86

Belliash, może piszesz przez cały wątek, ale po kilku postach już sam zapomniałem co było napisane na temat w tym wątku.

Właśnie cały czas się rozchodzi o zapisywanie na nośniku tego co instalujemy, nawet pomijając zasadność czegoś takiego (może będę zaraz potrzebował uruchomić maszynę ponownie, żeby coś sprawdzić, mam wolne łącze aby powtarzać kilka razy ten etap, albo nawet zachować jakiś dokument powstały w trakcie pracy gdy nie mam dostępu do sieci, itd.) to jest główna funkcjonalność, o którą chodzi. Mniejsza z prędkością zapisu, bo ma prawo być wolny (w końcu update całego systemu czy instalacja naprawdę dużej paczki to skrajność, a zapis 50MB nawet przy takim transferze to znów nie jest tak długo).

To, że się coś niszczy to normalne i każdy, kto będzie chciał z czegoś takiego skorzystać musi się z tym pogodzić, nawet jeśli nie ma wolnego miejsca i zawsze nadpisujesz te same bloki czas życia będzie wystarczająco długi aby korzystać przez kilka dobrych lat wgrywając nawet kilkanaście razy dziennie coś nowego, jeśli zostawimy więcej wolnego miejsca automatycznie wydłuży się żywotność poprzez rotację używanych bloków.

Co do montowania w RAM-ie wyraźnie pisałem o ramdysku na pliki tymczasowe, który ma rozwiązać tylko problem tymczasowych śmieci, cała reszta miałaby być od razu zapisywana na dysk. Poza tym nie każda maszyna ma taką ilość pamięci aby swobodnie rozpakować wszystko co jest nam potrzebne, chyba, że przepakować to w locie, ale skróci to żywotność bardziej niż rozsądne dodawanie pojedynczych nowych plików, nie mówiąc o czasie całej operacji.

----------

## Belliash

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Belliash, może piszesz przez cały wątek, ale po kilku postach już sam zapomniałem co było napisane na temat w tym wątku.
> 
> Właśnie cały czas się rozchodzi o zapisywanie na nośniku tego co instalujemy, nawet pomijając zasadność czegoś takiego (może będę zaraz potrzebował uruchomić maszynę ponownie, żeby coś sprawdzić, mam wolne łącze aby powtarzać kilka razy ten etap, albo nawet zachować jakiś dokument powstały w trakcie pracy gdy nie mam dostępu do sieci, itd.) to jest główna funkcjonalność, o którą chodzi. Mniejsza z prędkością zapisu, bo ma prawo być wolny (w końcu update całego systemu czy instalacja naprawdę dużej paczki to skrajność, a zapis 50MB nawet przy takim transferze to znów nie jest tak długo).
> 
> To, że się coś niszczy to normalne i każdy, kto będzie chciał z czegoś takiego skorzystać musi się z tym pogodzić, nawet jeśli nie ma wolnego miejsca i zawsze nadpisujesz te same bloki czas życia będzie wystarczająco długi aby korzystać przez kilka dobrych lat wgrywając nawet kilkanaście razy dziennie coś nowego, jeśli zostawimy więcej wolnego miejsca automatycznie wydłuży się żywotność poprzez rotację używanych bloków.
> ...

 

A livecd myslisz nie wypakowuje sie do ramdysku?  :Wink:  Jezeli dla livecd wystarcza pamieci to i dla liveusb wystarczy....

A przeciez obok obrazu unionfs mozesz zapisywac normalnie dane... baaa masz do nich dostep zarowno z poziomu linuksa jak i windowsa co jest kolejnym argumentem za obrazem - poprzeformatowaniu pendrive jako ext3 nie odczytasz jego zawartosci spod windowsa....

----------

## sebas86

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> A livecd myslisz nie wypakowuje sie do ramdysku?  Jezeli dla livecd wystarcza pamieci to i dla liveusb wystarczy....

 

Domyślnie chyba nie, a przynajmniej kiedyś żadne LiveCD tak nie robiły. Zresztą wsadź jakiś full wypas LiveCD pokroju Knoppix.  :Razz:  Poza tym zmieścić to jedn,o a spokojnie działać na tym to drugie, a netbooku albo starszym sprzęcie gdzie masz 1GB lub jeszcze mniej będzie kicha. Kiedyś miałem problem z wsadzeniem RescueCD, a co dopiero czegoś większego.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> A przeciez obok obrazu unionfs mozesz zapisywac normalnie dane... baaa masz do nich dostep zarowno z poziomu linuksa jak i windowsa co jest kolejnym argumentem za obrazem - poprzeformatowaniu pendrive jako ext3 nie odczytasz jego zawartosci spod windowsa....

 

A czy ja gdzieś postuje za wykorzystaniem ext3? Nie wykluczam tylko takiej możliwości, chociaż jeśli już to ext2 i to tylko ze względu na możliwość utrzymania informacji o uprawnieniach i dowiązań symbolicznych. Poza tym chodzi Ci o squashfs a nie unionfs?

----------

## Belliash

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   A livecd myslisz nie wypakowuje sie do ramdysku?  Jezeli dla livecd wystarcza pamieci to i dla liveusb wystarczy.... 
> 
> Domyślnie chyba nie, a przynajmniej kiedyś żadne LiveCD tak nie robiły. Zresztą wsadź jakiś full wypas LiveCD pokroju Knoppix.  Poza tym zmieścić to jedn,o a spokojnie działać na tym to drugie, a netbooku albo starszym sprzęcie gdzie masz 1GB lub jeszcze mniej będzie kicha. Kiedyś miałem problem z wsadzeniem RescueCD, a co dopiero czegoś większego.
> 
>  *Belliash wrote:*   A przeciez obok obrazu unionfs mozesz zapisywac normalnie dane... baaa masz do nich dostep zarowno z poziomu linuksa jak i windowsa co jest kolejnym argumentem za obrazem - poprzeformatowaniu pendrive jako ext3 nie odczytasz jego zawartosci spod windowsa.... 
> ...

 

kazde livecd tak robi przeciez... /var /tmp /etc /home HGW co jeszcze masz w ramie  :Wink: 

najnowszy systemrescue cd chodzi na kompie z 256MB RAMu.... nie tak dawno uruchamialem na Abit KT7A-RAID + Athlon T-bird 1333MHz i 256MB RAM DIMM PC133  :Wink:  tylko nie wiem dlaczego nie widzialo dysku podlaczonego pod HPT370  :Razz: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> kazde livecd tak robi przeciez... /var /tmp /etc /home HGW co jeszcze masz w ramie 

  To oczywiście. Chodziło mi raczej o wpakowanie zupełnie wszystkiego do RAM-u i przepakowanie całości - w sensie instalujesz paczkę i integrujesz ją ze starym obrazem, ale można to zrobić równie dobrze w locie (po chwili namysłu  :Wink: ), pozostaje jedynie wada z czasem całej operacji.

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Masz racje, trzeba zaczac precyzowac wypowiedzi, nie skupiac sie nad sensem. Ja widze w tym sens, mozna wszyskto tak zargumentowac. Moim zdaniem mozna nawet nie instalowac Gentoo na dysku, bo przeciez mozna skorzystac z livecd, bo jaki ma sens instlowanie tego na dysku skoro emerge dziala?  
> 
> chociazby taki ze bede mogl skorzystac z jedynego napedu, nic nie bedzie mi blokowac portu USB pod ktory moge podlaczyc cos innego a dysk twardy bedzie najszybszy ze wszystkich rozwiazan....

 

Wlasnie i tutaj dochodzimy do sprawy tez dosyc istotnej. Jak sam zauwazyles livecd blokuje naped...chyba kazdy sie zgodzie ze w PC/notebooku - zazwyczaj, montuje sie jeden CD-ROM/DVD-ROM itp. W komputerze mamy zazwyczaj z ~5 portow USB. Wiec chyba argument jest za liveUSB skoro zyskujemy wolny JEDYNY naped? Tylko nie mow, ze masz wszystkie porty USB zajete bo naprawde w to nie uwierze - raz tylko widzialem komputer z zapchanymi wszystkimi portami, gdy moja siostra montowala film na temat wypraw w gory. Jednak montarzysci filmowi potrzebuja duzej ilosc portow z tego powodu iz pod kazdy port podpinaja dysk twardy - w skrocie potrzebuja duzej ilosci miejsca. No ale my tutaj nie mowimy o stworzeniu liveUSB ktore bedzie dedykowane montarzystom filmowym - z reszta linux nie posiada nawet namiastki avida wiec calkowicie odpada.

Tak btw. piekna rozmowa chlopaki, jednak to forum trzyma wysoki poziom  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

soban_: ale jak potrzebuje naped, to wystarczy ze takie livecd wrzuce na USB....  :Wink:  nie musze nic kombinowac... np: http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick

----------

